
Ask HN: How do you handle Kubernetes manifest source control? - alec_kendall
How do you handle maintaining manifests for Kubernetes clusters when you have multiple clusters running slightly tweaked variations of each manifest?
======
jka
This reminded me of a previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22011251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22011251)
that might be useful to you.

(and FWIW - currently my approach is to require that each environment is
config-identical, allowing simple source control to provide the solution - but
I appreciate that's probably a property that's very hard to maintain in many
environments)

